# Fighting Hurts



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Anyone watch this last night?

It was rubbish.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

No. But if you provide a link, I might possibly watch it. A bit.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

No idea about a video online. It was on Nuts TV and will probably be repeated.


----------



## tuns (Oct 3, 2008)

give it a chance it gets better


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Have I missed the next episode, is it repeated?
Edit: I haven't, it's on tonight.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

What was it about?


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

http://nutstv.nuts.co.uk/editorial/fights/fighting-hurts.htm

It's pretty much a very low budget Ultimate Fighter.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Found it on internet. I think it's pretty good - better than tuf. http://video.mma-tv.net/?z=3147


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

name goes here said:


> Found it on internet. I think it's pretty good - better than tuf. http://video.mma-tv.net/?z=3147



I am no TUF fan really,but Fighting Hurts is awful,not least because of Dave O'Donnell,a man who should definately stayed off camera!


----------



## SteSteez (Dec 18, 2006)

HAHA what... bettr than TUF?

Come on your having a laugh.

Fighting Hurts is a complete joke, out of all the potential fighters on there i've only taken one contestant seriously, and i think he was booted off for being to advanced... Says it all really, the show is more of a reality comedy thing than a serious MMA competition. 

Dave o'Donnell is very annoying, thats one guy i'd love to see in a real fight where he hasn't paid off the opponent.

Funny tv show nonetheless, worth a watch if SouthPark hasn't started on ParamountComedy yet.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

The final is on the Cage Rage Contenders Card tonight. It's on Nuts TV.


----------



## simtom (Oct 23, 2007)

I stopped watching this at episode 3 when they let the fighters vote off the best one to eliminate the competition! Seriously what a joke :thumbsdown:


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

I read the title and I thought "Ya dont say?!?!":sarcastic12:

I'll have to watch this when I get home.


----------

